# tune my new Husky 323r - how?



## chuckwood (Jan 17, 2014)

Just bought a Husky 323r brush cutter via Amazon.com. I'm clearing acres of woods choked with privet and honeysuckle bushes, and today I got out and kicked some privet bush **s. This is my first time with a brush cutter, I'm using a circular blade that has chainsaw teeth riveted onto it. This is much better than what I was doing, crawling around on my hands and knees cutting bushes with a little Poulan. I've got 5 acres of this stuff to whack out. Here's my issue. The machine seems to hesitate a lot when I give it gas, it seems to take too much time to get up to high speed, and the manual says that the carb will need adjusting after break in. The low speed needle may need adjusting right now. The manual says the carb is set rich at the factory, and that when it is broken in, I'll need to lean out the high speed needle a bit. 

Take a look at the pic, I've never seen carb adjustment needles like this before. No limiter caps and no slotted head for a screwdriver either. It's got a tiny knurled knob in an enclosure, and I've tried adjusting the low speed jet with needle nose pliers, but so far, I can't grip it and turn it. The instructions are a bit confused. Am I missing some parts? Is there a special tool that fits on these carb needles so you can tune the motor? I can tune chainsaws, but my newest Husky is at the moment un-tuneable. Otherwise, I'm pleased with this machine.


----------



## AVB (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes there is a special tool for adjust these ZAMA type mixture screws. It i fairly expensive now as the EPA has crack down on sites selling them. The best price i have found is about 25 USD plus S&H.

The part for the tool is 530035560. This Poulan/Weateater part number.


----------



## chuckwood (Jan 22, 2014)

AVB said:


> Yes there is a special tool for adjust these ZAMA type mixture screws. It i fairly expensive now as the EPA has crack down on sites selling them. The best price i have found is about 25 USD plus S&H.
> 
> The part for the tool is 530035560. This Poulan/Weateater part number.



Thanks, I just looked it up on Amazon. It's around 30 dollars including shipping. In a way, this is hilarious. Some brainwashed, brain-dead government moron in the EPA is trying to save us from emissions from 2 cycle motors. Why not just get it over with and pass a law invoking the death penalty for unauthorized carburetor tampering? What's probably going to happen is that I am going to say to h*** with it and just get the dremel out and cut some slots in the adjusters and be done with it and void my warranty. Huskys are reliable and besides, I fix all my own stuff anyway. EPA - Go away!!


----------



## AVB (Jan 22, 2014)

Shhh. Don't give them any ideas. They already caused the price of the to go from 4$ to where it is now. It least it dropped from the 40+ that it was around T-day. I got a set of four different tools for less than $20 a few years ago.

With you fixing most of your 2C stuff it might be worth it to get one as it is the most common carburetor adjustment tool. Then there is of course the Single D, Double D and Pac-man plus a few other versions.

BTW what you describe of the operation of the Husky sound like it running lean at idle. That or the diaphragm has harden from the ethanol in the fuel and it is metering enough fuel at idle.


----------

